# NEW Juicy Scent!



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

I was searching the Juicy website this morning and found this...

Juicy Couture♥-♥ Viva la Juicy Eau de Parfum, 1.7 oz.

anyone else excited? I LOVE the bottle!!!!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 4, 2008)

oh the bottle is so cute! i hope it smells good!
when does it come out?!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 4, 2008)

*so excited!!! it looks like it will be released sometime in august. thanks for posting this, you just made my day!*


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

looks like august 25th to me! Im glad there are more juicy addicts on here haha.  I like the old scent but I hope this ones fruitier!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2008)

I am curious.  I love the original but this sounds like it's going to be REALLY sweet.  If so, I'll pass.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

so exciting, I love the bottle!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 5, 2008)

I just let out a rather loud gasp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The bottle is divine, I just hope it smells as good as it looks! I'll be in the US in August to try and possibly buy this! I love the current Juicy scent.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 5, 2008)

YAY!! I know I will be asking for this for my b-day! I hope its smells yummy!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 6, 2008)

I definitely will be interested in smelling it but from the list of notes, it looks like I would love it!


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 6, 2008)

OMG! i really hope it smells good, so i wont feel like i'm buying it just for the bottle


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_OMG! i really hope it smells good, so i wont feel like i'm buying it just for the bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 haha I dont care if it smells like poo... that bottle soooooo matches my room!!!! If it smells gross ill dump it out and replace it with another perfume or something.  But I have a feeling this one is gunna be yummy!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_haha I dont care if it smells like poo... that bottle soooooo matches my room!!!! If it smells gross ill dump it out and replace it with another perfume or something.  But I have a feeling this one is gunna be yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
*bahahaha i would so do that!*


----------



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2008)

it sounds like it might be a little too sweet for me...i love the current juicy scent though. juicy is full of yum.


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't wait to smell that one!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 20, 2008)

*so i ran to the nordstroms anniversary sale yesterday to get my hands on the exclusive roller they are selling. i was on my way to work [can you believe nordstroms opened at 7?!?! and it was crazy busy...turns out im not the only insane one!] and so i just grabbed two and left. anyway, i really want to like this scent because i freaking looove juicy but i think i have to pass on this one. i still like the original scent way better. also, i just bought victoria's secret back to pink and am totally OBSESSED with that scent. so now i have two rollers and have no clue what to do with them. go figure =[*


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 20, 2008)

^ agree completely... this one is wayyy too floraly I'm not a fan - it's not bad, but I won't be buying it. I love the first juicy fragrance though!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like Juicy Coture but i picked up the roller bottle at Nord.  and I like this one.  I might buy this at Christmas.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm definitely excited for this! I love the original.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## panther27 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea I love florals and LOVE juicy!Is it August yet?lol


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't wait to get my hands on it! The bottle is so cute.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG HOW CUTEEEEE!!!!!!  i stilll need to get my hands on the first one (i love the smell of that) im hoping this one smells just as good


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 22, 2008)

Surprisingly I am not into the Original JC scent at all. But this one has definitely worked its way into my heart. I love the smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good thing my birthday is a month away


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 9, 2008)

I have the men's and the women's...I wear alot of women's scents as well because I like sweeter fragrances.

I will have to pop into my JC store and smell this one tomorrow


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the new one...even better than the original.

This has a sweet, coconutty smell almost. I am going to try to get a sample so I can see how it wears on me.


----------



## Penn (Sep 14, 2008)

I got the mini roll on one and it's my favourite fragrance atm. The bigger bottle is so cute though I might have to pick one up soon.


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 14, 2008)

I've got to say I wasn't as in love with this new scent as I am with the original. So I passed on it! It's not that I flat out wouldn't wear it, there's just other perfumes I prefer at this stage.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Sep 14, 2008)

I was leaving Macy's last week when I smelled some thing AMAZING. There was a table with this perfume and balloons all around it, so I figured that might be it.. and it was! I got a sample of the perfume, and just fell in love. I've never been that excited about a fragrance before. It seemed to good to be true.
Unfortunately, it was. I'm sure you all know scents change as you wear them, and this one ends up smelling a bit like an old lady's perfume to me.. not worth it. Great straight out of the bottle, but it steadily progresses in to old lady territory.


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i actually think i like this one better than the first one.  it's a lot sweeter.  unfortunately, i'm trying to cut down on perfume.  and i think i would rather have a sample of it before i decide if i want to buy it.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

I went to the Juicy store and they didnt have any of the small rollers or even samples of this.

I guess I'll try Macy's or Nordstroms to see if they have a sample.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 19, 2008)

I have been so many place and they dont have it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanna smell it before buying it online! Grr!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh man I LOVE THIS STUFF! I still have lots of love for the regular Juicy perfume!
I got the roller ball at my Juicy store in town, it is to die for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope I get the full bottle for my bday!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 19, 2008)

I loveeeee this.I saw it at my Sephora and I tried it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am getting a bottle in a few weeks!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm going to try Nordstroms and the Juicy store again today to see if they have the samples. I really want to try it for a few days before I buy.

Ive learned with sweeter fragrances that in the bottle I love them, and when I wear them I get really sick.


----------

